# Which type?



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

HEy Guys-

Which type of portable do you like better, One with a sled or one with a floor? What are some advantages and disadvantages of each type?

Thanx

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sled. Its easy to set up, the seats are built in, and you can store/transport all you gear in it.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Yah that's what I thought to, I am leaning towards the sled....but i just wanted a bunch of ppl's thought


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> Sled. Its easy to set up, the seats are built in, and you can store/transport all you gear in it.


What he said.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ditto dblkluk, you can't beat portability


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

I got one of these for $79.95. It fits in my car easily, fits in a jet-sled jr. with my vex, bucket etc. Used it this past weekend- its great! Roomy & comfortable- a great value. I have a 2-man trap but its not as easy to get around- I fish after work alot & no way the trap will fit in the car.

http://www.naturevisioninc.com/shop_nvi ... 118&cat=26

.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> I got one of these for $79.95. It fits in my car easily, fits in a jet-sled jr. with my vex, bucket etc. Used it this past weekend- its great! Roomy & comfortable- a great value. I have a 2-man trap but its not as easy to get around- I fish after work alot & no way the trap will fit in the car.
> 
> http://www.naturevisioninc.com/shop_nvi ... 118&cat=26
> 
> .


Great idea. But here in North Dakota you would probably spend more time chasing after them when the wind blows it across the lake.J/K  Actually for the price I think it would be worth getting for those calm days.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I use a Fish Trap Pro and also have the Clam 5600. I use the Pro all the time because I can move constantly like stated above. If you sit in one spot you won't catch nearly the fish. Go with the sled, no question.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

get a sled


----------



## method (Dec 5, 2006)

The sleds are definitely nice. Better for portability, for sure. One thing I don't like about a sled is if there is a lot of snow on the ice and water is forced up through the holes you end up sitting in puddle of water. Same thing happens on warmer days when your heater starts to melt the top. But other than that the sled pretty much wins hands down. I have both, I only use the sled.

-Mike


----------

